# Keeping goats out of the feeder



## that's*satyrical (Jan 14, 2013)

So every time my goats see me with food they jump up with their dirty feet and put them in the feeder out of excitement. It wouldn't make me cringe quite so much if it wasn't such a muddy disgusting mess outside the last few weeks. It doesn't matter up high or down low they still jump up and put their feet in it. Any ideas? I'm thinking I might try to put a lip around the edge that is at an angle in toward the feeder so when they jump up most of the muck on their feet slides down the lip. The only other thing I could think of is putting a small closed in area around the feeder and only letting them in after the feed is already in the bin. Both options seem like a bit of work though so I'm looking for other ideas.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 14, 2013)

Do you have a picture of your feeder?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't yet have a pic. I have 2 side by side in the does' pen. One is the black plastic goat trough from Tractor Supply and the other is a homemade one of wood it is almost like a window box for flowers the front of it angles towards the goats though. Those are for the does and they are closer to the ground so the doelings can reach. The bucks have the same one from the Tractor Supply and it is up higher off the ground and they can just reach to eat out of it but they still get excited and jump up and put their feet in it so apparently moving it up won't help, and the younger does won't be able to reach it that if I move theirs up that way.


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Jan 14, 2013)

I feed mine with a bowl and pick it up as soon as they are done.  Makes it easy to clean and keeps feet out.

* edited to add - feed their grain in a bowl.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 15, 2013)

SassyKat6181 said:
			
		

> I feed mine with a bowl and pick it up as soon as they are done.  Makes it easy to clean and keeps feet out.


Hay in a bowl or feed?  That would have to be a really big bowl to fit all the hay a goat eats in a day, so I am guessing you mean feed  .


Oh, I thought we were talking hay feeder at first.  I have that black trough too and the goats don't stand on it---you maybe have some silly goats   .  But we had a leak problem when the wind would blow in the area we had the trough in and built a little roof thing over it to keep it dry---I bet mine don't stand on it because they would bonk their heads.  Maybe that would work for you...here is pic (not the greatest and pardon the tarp wall---we were trying to keep the barn cooler).


----------



## pdpo222 (Jan 15, 2013)

We had that problem with one dwarf doe.  So we nailed a board above it so she couldn't jump in it.  Left enough room so they could eat and lift their heads, but that was it.  She didn't like it, but at least it kept it clean.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 15, 2013)

Ooohh I like the cover idea. Why didn't I think of that?  Would also keep the feed from getting wet if it's pouring rain for 4 week straight like it just did......  Maybe we will give that a shot. Thanks!!!


----------



## pdpo222 (Jan 15, 2013)

Just make sure the cover is low enough so she still can't squeeze in.  The harder you make it the less she'll try it.  Since she only does it at feeding times and not sleeping in it at other times the cover should do the trick.  Good luck!


----------

